# BFP at 10dp5dt despite BFN the day before!



## Marzipane

BFP at 10dpt5dt despite BFN the day before!!!!

What an adventure ladies....
2nd IVF had gone so well. One beautiful blastocyst of excellent quality put back on day 5.
My symptoms were:
Headaches
Sore breasts (more by the armpits) 
Sore throat 
Extremely bloated
Constipated

7/8 days past transfer ALL my symptoms disappeared. I was crushed. I started having horrible period cramps, nausea and there we go: period arrived. Or so I thought. It was creamy brown with a bit of pink. 

9 days past transfer : :bfn: on clearblue digital . I continued bleeding (not blood. Same as previously)

10 days past transfer : I'm bleeding less but my doctor is forcing me to do a blood test. I'm so not in the mood.... 2 hours later I get a phone call from the clinic : ITS POSITIVE!!!! What??!!! 
My beta is low. It's the beginning of a long journey but I have never had a before. I'm in shock but so happy. 

The doctor said the bleeding could be caused by the vaginal suppositories I take: they can cause the cervix to be a little sensitive. To be honest, I feel it burns a little bit down there so it makes sense....

There you are ladies, NEVER LOSE HOPE. After 2 years and a half of nothingness, 1 IUI and 1 IVF. My second IVF was finally the lucky one.
Oh please oh please little bean stick with me. Skip the drama stay with mama.

Don't hesitate to ask me questions! Xxx


----------



## Mrs. MB

Congratulations. What a journey. Hoping that everything will go well with the pregnancy. So very happy for you!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Congratulations xxx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## ashleyg

Congrats!!


----------

